# A8 front brakes on a Mark IV Jetta?



## IronMaiden (Feb 3, 2010)

Found a wrecked A8 in the junk yard today and was looking at the massive front brakes (compared to mine) and was wondering if it was possible to retrofit these on to my Jetta?

I need new front calipers, rotors, etc anyway and I can get these really cheap. 

Sorry if it's been covered already. I searched and did not find what I was looking for.

Thanks.


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Wow, same answer I'm in need of.*

Sorry, I do not know the answer but I am in the same boat as you. I recently scored some porsche boxster calipers and Audi A8 rotors and wondering if this will fit on the MKIV Jetta. I've read the DIY on brake upgrades and searched as well but still couldn't find a definitive answer.

I know Audi TT rotors should fit and if it is any glimmer of hope here is a direct quote from ECS Stage 2 description which hints this is possibe. "Calipers squeeze OEM sized Audi TT or A8 rotors up to 12.3 inches in diameter to keep costs low."


----------



## IronMaiden (Feb 3, 2010)

Well duh.....

I just found out that A8's have a 5 x 112 bolt pattern which is not going to work.

:banghead:


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

IronMaiden said:


> Well duh.....
> 
> I just found out that A8's have a 5 x 112 bolt pattern which is not going to work.
> 
> :banghead:


While you are correct about the bolt pattern being 5 X 112, the rotors I have appear to be dual drilled (I'm hoping 5 X 100). My real concern is will the rotor mount on the front hub....I'll find out Monday when my mechanic attempts to do the install.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

IronMaiden said:


> Well duh.....
> 
> I just found out that A8's have a 5 x 112 bolt pattern which is not going to work.
> 
> :banghead:


I was about to mentioned that. You could get them redrilled 

The other problem is they probably don't have the same hubcentric diameter either.


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ive seen pictures of R8 brakes on a GTI so I am sure the A8 can be done but you would need custom carriers, probably custom brake lines, and finding rotors that would fit will be hard but I am sure could be done.


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

Audi A8 rotors did not fit the hub on my 01 GLS 1.8T. I had to order GLI rotors to fit with my Porsche calipers.


----------

